# My latest project



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

I am working on a logging train, of sorts. This will eventually be the train used for moving a camp from one stand to a different stand. Here is what I have done so far.

First is the car I started with. I bought 6 of these at a reasonable price. I have, however, spent more on modifying them than they cost.

Of the four I have worked on, two were cut down to one board and two were cut down to two boards. I then attached a piece of wood behind the coupler facing and painted them Stynylrez gray primer. Then I used a carefully applied black wash on the bolt-washer-nut detail and the board cracks. Then some burnt umber "rust" stains. After applying some vinyl lettering I sprayed them with a dirt brown.

I added some of Ozark Miniatures link&pin pockets and rusted the pockets and the under frame. Finally I added some Bachmann small wheels.

Lastly is the train as far as I have gotten it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Rich, who makes those? I'm building up some "play trains" for kids, and have found one thing they enjoy is hoppers where they can fill them with rocks, stuffed animals, etc and run them around the layout.

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg;

Those are the Hartland Locomotive Works Mini series two axle cars. They are also available as Make & Take kits. All four car types are available as a kit for under $20.00. I got the flat cars from Reindeer Pass, and I think they have the other kits in stock.

The car shown below has had metal wheels, Kadees, a brake wheel, and other items added. The basic kit provides plastic wheels, hook & loop couplers, and PLENTY of extra stakes for the stake pockets.









Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they look great. Well done Rich.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,

Sorry to take so long. I only check in here in the mornings so I did not see your question until this morning.

Yes the gondolas are from HLW mini series. You can usually find them between $10 and $15 each if you check around for sales, etc. If I recall correctly there are four cars and a caboose in this series. They simply snap together if you get the kits, but you will need a philips screwdriver to mount the couplers.

I cut mine down with my hoppyist tabletop band saw, gave a nice uniform cut along the board lines. Almost no cleanup, just removing the saw marks.

John,

thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A LHS was going out of business, and I picked up some LGB 41170:








The stakes and ends are removable,

and also I picked some LGB 42170:









sort of similar cars, so I will keep my eyes open for the hartland...

I got these for about $15 each new, of course plastic wheels, and H&L couplers.

Greg


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

great idea!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I was at a show and picked up a box of 6 HLW tank cars and gondolas for $5 total once. (2 gondolas had Dunkin orange color) These now have Kadee body mounted couplers and metal wheels and run on my 29 inch diameter circle. When I run my sumpter valley mallet, I have it pull 20 of these cars.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich, may I ask where/who you got your vinyl lettering from?


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Gary, I have been running my live steamers at a show this weekend and just saw you post.

The vinyl lettering is from G-Scale Graphics:
https://www.gscalegraphics.net/

Del Tapparo runs it and has given me good service this time and before. The one caveat is he will only do lettering down to 3/16 inch (about 4.8 millimeters). They do look nice and on flat surfaces look like painted on with thick paint.

Hope this helps.


----------

